# Clomid post PID/Pelvic Pain



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi 
Haven't been on here for while as took a much needed break from TTC while I had some other stuff going on. Was planning on starting the clomid this month but unfortunately have just got out from 4 days in hospital with suspected PID(never confirmed as swabs clear but treated for it anyway). I really don't have much faith in the hospital as I never actually got to see anyone higher than a junior dr and he didnt seem to fully understand my conditions and history. I asked him I would be ok to start clomid this month as would be very close to me finishing the antibiotics and if it really was PID then infection may not be fully clear, he said I should be ok to. Has anyone else startedclomid so close to a flare up of PID or severe pelvic pain? Really want to get started but don't want to risk anything. xx


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry you've had no replies shelbel. I will post a copy of your post on the crazy clomid chatter thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268952.624 where the girls may be able to help.

Wishing you all the best, Krissi xx


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Krissi, that's very kind of you xx


----------

